# Roland BN-20 gradient and double cutting issues.



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

Our company has a Roland Bn-20 we have been using for a few years now. For the most part, it has been great. Although, we have always had issues with it printing gradients, but we have always found ways around it. 

The issue has always been when there is a gradient in the design you are trying to print/cut the cut line won't show up in Versaworks. Even if the Roland Cut-Line is there when the file is saved when it is opened in Versaworks it is just gone. And, it only happens if there is gradients in the design.

So, the fix has been to export the vector file with the gradients as a .png or .jpg. then place the vector cut line over the top of the .jpg. Then save it as an .eps. Then when you open it in Versaworks the cutline is there. It is slightly annoying to have to do it this way, but it has worked.... until recently.

Now, when we do this process to print and cut a design with gradients it double cuts. Which would only be slightly annoying if it didn't leave the little slivers of vinyl from the double cut. The double cut only happens if it is a cut file has a .jpg in the art. If it is just vector art with no gradients it works fine. I have checked and double checked and there is only one cutline on the saved file. 

I have searched this forum and not found anyone with a similar problem. I have spent time with techs, and gotten nowhere. Anyone have any clue what is going on? Does the BN-20 just not print gradients with cut-lines? If anyone has ideas please feel free to respond.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

APlusDesignsInc said:


> Our company has a Roland Bn-20 we have been using for a few years now. For the most part, it has been great. Although, we have always had issues with it printing gradients, but we have always found ways around it.
> 
> The issue has always been when there is a gradient in the design you are trying to print/cut the cut line won't show up in Versaworks. Even if the Roland Cut-Line is there when the file is saved when it is opened in Versaworks it is just gone. And, it only happens if there is gradients in the design.
> 
> ...


Assuming you are using veraworks...
Are you insuring there are no transparency's in your art?
That is usually the most common reason the cut line doesnt show up.
I would think a tech would have all ready told you this though.

There is also a way to tell versaworks to cut more then 1 time, you could have accidentally saved that as the default in the settings which would cause it to cut 2 or more times.


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

Amw said:


> Assuming you are using veraworks...
> Are you insuring there are no transparency's in your art?
> That is usually the most common reason the cut line doesnt show up.
> I would think a tech would have all ready told you this though.
> ...


What do you mean by transparencies? Clipping masks?

And, I double checked the cut pass setting. It is set to 1.


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

If you are talking about opacity not being 100% then no it is not that. All the art is at 100% opacity. It just has gradients.


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

Problem solved. saved it as a .pdf x1 and there is only one cut line.


----------

